# Topics > Holograms >  Mesh, mixed-reality collaboration platform, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Windows Mixed Reality, mixed reality platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Steps Up Push to Bring Virtual Reality to the Masses"
Software giant unveils developer tools to make it easier and cheaper to create VR, AR content

by Dina Bass
March 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft shows off its Mesh mixed-reality collaboration platform"
Microsoft's updated set of Azure mixed-reality services will work with virtual reality, and later, holoportation, scenarios across devices.

by Mary Jo Foley
March 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft's Alex Kipman unveils Microsoft Mesh

Mar 2, 2021




> At Ignite, Microsoft introduced Microsoft Mesh, a new mixed reality platform powered by Azure that allows people in different physical locations to join collaborative and shared holographic experiences. Here's a look at how it came together.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Microsoft Mesh

Mar 2, 2021




> Microsoft Mesh enables presence and shared experiences from anywhere – on any device – through mixed reality applications.
> 
> Mesh allows for connections with new depth and dimension. As digital intelligence comes to the real world, we’re now able to see, share, and collaborate on content that persists. This common understanding ignites ideas, sparks creativity, and forms powerful bonds.

----------


## Airicist

"“You can actually feel like you’re in the same place”: Microsoft Mesh powers shared experiences in mixed reality"

by Jennifer Langston
March 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft Teams enters the metaverse race with 3D avatars and immersive meetings"
Microsoft and Meta are on a collision course for metaverse competition

by Tom Warren
November 2, 2021

Article "Microsoft is planning 3D metaverse apps for Xbox and gaming"
Minecraft, Halo, and Flight Sim are already metaverses

by Tom Warren
November 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Satya Nadella Ignite 2021: Mesh for Microsoft Teams

Nov 2, 2021




> Microsoft chairman and CEO Satya Nadella talks about the metaverse and announces Mesh for Microsoft Teams at Ignite 2021.


"We’ll All Probably End Up in Microsoft’s Metaverse"
It's Microsoft's office and we're all just working in it.

by Sam Rutherford
November 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mesh for Teams is Microsoft’s metaverse for meetings"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 2, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft’s Own Metaverse Is Coming, and It Will Have PowerPoint"
The software maker is embracing the buzzy concept with new products due next year

by Dina Bass and Emily Chang
November 2, 2021,

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft’s Modern Work Vision Removes Collaboration Woes And Enters The Metaverse"

by Maribel Lopez
November 23, 2021

----------

